# looking for pomegranate juice wine recipe



## mstef (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, I got hold of five gallons of langers 100% pomegranate juice and am looking for a wine recipe for it. I can't find any that don't call for the actual fruit. 

Thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 22, 2012)

try this one

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request199.asp

thanks steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 22, 2012)

See if this can help you.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/blog.php?b=15


----------

